# Now Glue hazards have gone to the Dogs



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I just had to do that play on words, after all the attention my buddy Odie has got on on his "going to the dogs thread" here at L.J.'s. 
This also is no joke and I just feel I need to share it here at Lumberjocks,
It reads as follows.

As do-it-yourself home improvement projects become more popular, pet parents may unwittingly expose their furry friends to dangerous tools and tricks of the trade. One such product is polyurethane glue, a water resistant adhesive that's a favorite of woodworkers, but especially toxic to dogs and cats.

According to the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center (APCC), pet poisonings from wood glues-and other adhesives containing the substance diphenylmethane diisocyanate (MDI)-are pervasive. In the last twelve months, the APCC has treated nearly 100 cases of pets who've ingested expanding glues. Of those incidents, 98% involved dogs and 78% were evaluated at high or medium risk for developing severe, life-threatening clinical effects.

Polyurethane glue-also known by brand names like Gorilla Glue and Elmer's Pro-Bond-is prized for its ability to bond tightly to wood. If eaten, however, the glue expands in the stomach's warm, moist environment and forms a softball-sized lump. A dog who eats even a small amount of MDI-based adhesive can experience severe gastrointestinal problems resulting in blockages. This disturbing scenario most often requires emergency surgery to remove the mass.

Pet parents should treat any expanding adhesive as a potential hazard, since the offending chemical MDI is not always listed on product labels. Like all toxic household products, wood glue should be stored in a secure cabinet to prevent your furry beloveds from coming into contact with it. If you suspect your pet has ingested polyurethane glue, please call your vet or the ASPCA's 24-hour poison hotline at (888) 426-4435. And for more information about keeping your pet safe, check out our accessible guide to a poison-free home.

So I am simply passing this on and I do not mean any disrespect to the glues listed here, (Matter of fact it is mainly these glues I use) It is just something I would like anyone who reads this to be aware of.

Allison


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Allison,

I have heard that this type of glue must smell/taste good to dogs- sort of like antifreeze tastes good to them. I would never forgive myself if my "furry child" got sick from my neglect.

Lew


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Do you mean that after it sets up , if an animal eats the foam that they will initiate another expansion in thier GIT?
Or,
Do you mean that if and animal ingests it out of the prime container that it will suffer GIT problems?

*This is extremely important to clarify.*

Bob


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

To Bob#2 
I realize that your question is really important, yet what I wrote here is word for word what I received in my e-mail. For some reason I took it as it was poisonous both ways. I think the most important thing they were stating is the fact that the LABELS of some of these glues don't state whether they contain MDI, the offending chemical that they are speaking of here in this article. However I think that tomorrow I will call these #'s and update this post. However as I wrote in this post, no more thinking it is "cute" when my dog Buick hauls off with a piece of wood in his mouth. I would have felt just terrible if something would have happened to him due to something like (dried/or drying glue.) Then again, 54 views and 2 reply's perhaps I am the only one that did not know all this. LOL!!!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'll be interested Allison to know what the gurus say.
I have a flotilla of little animals around here and quite a bit of urethane glue.
Also what about the expanding insulations in thos disposable cans>

Bob


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, I will take a second look on where I store these items…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*GREAT TITLE*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Odie you old dog, now you are really famous. Good post Allison. Thats in line with those nasty snail pellets that are also dangerous to dogs.


----------

